# smoking



## johnniecarpboy (Dec 31, 2014)

how many of yous guys smoke and how much does it affect your training.i myself smoke (not a lot) at the weekend when having a few beers .


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

johnniecarpboy said:


> how many of yous guys smoke and how much does it affect your training.i myself smoke (not a lot) at the weekend when having a few beers .


i used to have a *** before training and one after training as my cool down.

Packed it in now though as i spent a fortune on invisalign braces and didn't want a **** result. I've had a few over the last year but no more than 20 i would say


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

i don't smoke but if i have a night out which is roughly once every 2 weeks il smoke about 20 on a night out ... bit of a sore throat on the sunday but fine by the monday


----------



## johnniecarpboy (Dec 31, 2014)

Big ape said:


> i don't smoke but if i have a night out which is roughly once every 2 weeks il smoke about 20 on a night out ... bit of a sore throat on the sunday but fine by the monday


do you find the Monday workout tougher when you've been smoking than the Monday when you haven't or no difference at all.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yep I smoke like a chimney.


----------



## JwaR (Jan 7, 2015)

Stopped smoking the rollies 3 months ago. Still smoke too much bud tho


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Just started smoking a Pipe...can't beat a bit of Ready Rubbed. :thumb:

@Verno


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Just started smoking a Pipe...can't beat a bit of Ready Rubbed. :thumb:
> 
> @Verno


Depends who's doing the rubbing


----------



## malray (Jan 8, 2013)

Use to smoke on nights out, got so drunk once downed my pint and swallowed the cig that was in my mouth at the same time made me so ill that I threw up on the group I was with got thrown out and never smoked again :thumb:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

malray said:


> Use to smoke on nights out, got so drunk once downed my pint and swallowed the cig that was in my mouth at the same time made me so ill that I threw up on the group I was with got thrown out and never smoked again :thumb:


Aren't you supposed to be posting more pics of your mrs and her mum in your other thread??

In boots please :devil2:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I smoke a pouch of amber leaf on a night out when drinking. Have to really, smoking areas are the best places to get nuckles deep in beaver.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> I smoke a pouch of amber leaf on a night out when drinking. Have to really, smoking areas are the best places to get nuckles deep in beaver.


Speaking of said amphibious mammal tekkers, have you seen malrays thread on Ab-tek nightmare?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Just started smoking a Pipe...can't beat a bit of Ready Rubbed. :thumb:
> 
> @Verno


Careful you don't leave it hanging from your mouth too much, proper damages your bottom teeth by having something pulling against it.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I smoke a pouch of amber leaf on a night out when drinking. Have to really, *smoking areas are the best places to get nuckles deep in beaver*.


2 thing everyone knows is always cool

Smoking and motorbikes.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> 2 thing everyone knows is always cool
> 
> Smoking and motorbikes.


It's the fresh air, as soon as hits the drunk women they become more susceptible to a good tekkering


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

johnniecarpboy said:


> do you find the Monday workout tougher when you've been smoking than the Monday when you haven't or no difference at all.


not really ... probably take slightly longer rest periods not knowing, as the smoking aint exactly going to help my lungs or benefit the oxygen in my blood


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

It helps with the hunger cravings when I'm cutting.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Can't see that smoking at weekends would effect your performance in they gym more on the Monday than it would on the Friday. I'd imagine the effects would be cumulative depending how many you smoked over a much longer period.

It's the alcohol that's far more likely to have an effect like that.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Can't see that smoking at weekends would effect your performance in they gym more on the Monday than it would on the Friday. I'd imagine the effects would be cumulative depending how many you smoked over a much longer period.
> 
> It's the alcohol that's far more likely to have an effect like that.


You say that, but 20 **** stops a percentage of your blood functioning properly.

Mine was up to 20% of the blood was carrying carbon monoxide (think it was) instead of oxygen. So my blood was only working at 80% capacity.

It takes time to leave your system (around 2 weeks i think i was quoted) so it will still impact you

Alcohol probably does do as much damage though tbf


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> You say that, but 20 **** stops a percentage of your blood functioning properly.
> 
> Mine was up to 20% of the blood was carrying carbon monoxide (think it was) instead of oxygen. So my blood was only working at 80% capacity.
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree, that's sort of my point... as in that it's not something that would just effect you on the Monday.

Not a clue here, but not sure to what degree it would effect strength training anyway. Of course you need oxygen, but the demands on the respiratory system aren't as great as with doing aerobic activities. I'm guessing it would effect something like GVT much more than 1RM strength.


----------



## malray (Jan 8, 2013)

Verno said:


> Aren't you supposed to be posting more pics of your mrs and her mum in your other thread??
> 
> In boots please :devil2:


Maybe lol bit worried about you and boots :laugh:


----------



## nutri (Jul 3, 2013)

Quit smoking cigarettes a few months ago, still smoke on nights out (once a month if that) Can't seem to give up the spliffs though, but then again i'd rather that of a saturday night than going on the beer... At least I don't have a hangover sunday morning :thumb:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Yeah I agree, that's sort of my point... as in that it's not something that would just effect you on the Monday.
> 
> Not a clue here, but not sure to what degree it would effect strength training anyway. Of course you need oxygen, but the demands on the respiratory system aren't as great as with doing aerobic activities. I'm guessing it would effect something like GVT much more than 1RM strength.


sorry skim read your comment - Exactly.

All i know is those first two weeks of quiting i have never felt more ill in my life. But been fine ever since!


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Im off the smokes just over a year now. no cravings, didnt get fat either. made no difference to training/ appetite. saving a few pound at least!

but for the missus, she usually has a smoke between exercises


----------



## BeauBody38 (Jan 12, 2015)

Avoid smoking it can be detrimental to your health.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

I smoke and i don't know how it affects my training. Started smoking way before started training, so never got a chance on how it feels to train as a non smoker..lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> I smoke a pouch of amber leaf on a night out when drinking. Have to really, smoking areas are the best places to get nuckles deep in beaver.


Knuckles deep in black lung beaver, yeah.


----------



## jackdaw (Jun 18, 2014)

I used to smoke like a chimney, I quit 19 months ago and I feel much better, plus my skin looks A LOT better than it used to.

Quit smoking, you won't regret it and it's not painful or hard at all.


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

BeauBody38 said:


> Avoid smoking it can be detrimental to your health.


So can drinking alcohol, being too healthy, breathing fresh fair and using a potato as a telephone if you read the Dail Mail. :/


----------



## johnniecarpboy (Dec 31, 2014)

thanks for the replys guys,think its something I will do on and of all my life,got it nailed to just the weekend at the moment.


----------



## BeauBody38 (Jan 12, 2015)

Smoking is responsible for several diseases, such as cancer, long-term (chronic) respiratory diseases, and heart disease, as well as premature death. Over 440,000 people in the USA and 100,000 in the UK die because of smoking each year. According the US CDC (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention), $92 billion are lost each year from lost productivity resulting from smoking-related deaths.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

smoking definitely affects your gains I don't give a **** what people say. when I stopped smoking when I was matty I put on like a stone and a half,:I did smoke 20 a day but Yeh. logic says if you look at the effects of smoking it's not a good idea if you plan on gaining muscle


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

increases acetycholine and is neuroprotective. therefore good for workout and focus at work. the more i smoke the better my neurological function becomes.

also helps with fat loss and gives you a chance at meeting a certain woman if she smokes too, for eaxmple if you are in a non-smoking bar or something.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Smoked for years. Stopped Jan 2013 maybe? Still smoke when I go out though but it's very rare I go out. Bought 20 on Jan 30th and still got probably half a packet in glove box of my car. Will smoke em next time I go out. 2020 maybe?


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

I packed up 7 yrs ago and I can honestly say its one of the best things ive ever done, I didn't realise what a negative impact it was having on me,.

Since i stopped I lost a very close aunt to lung cancer and also my grandmother is virtually housebound due to emphysema caused by smoking.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Been on and off last couple of years.

I think the penny has finally dropped, haven't had one for a month, found it easy to quit again, as it just makes you fooking stink and it tastes rank!


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Neuroscience said:


> increases acetycholine and is neuroprotective. therefore good for workout and focus at work. the more i smoke the better my neurological function becomes.
> 
> also helps with fat loss and gives you a chance at meeting a certain woman if she smokes too, for eaxmple if you are in a non-smoking bar or something.


how does it increase acetylcholine?


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

nicotine. maybe it doesn't increase it but agonize the receptor. i am not sure. i have heard of people using nicotine to boost performance though.

i suppose one would use gum.


----------

